# Carnival Corporation History -Part 1



## fred henderson

Discussion thread for Carnival Corporation History -Part 1. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## fred henderson

*Carnival Corporation History - Part 1*

Part 1 of the history of Carnival Corporation covers the period from 1968, when Ted Arison chartered the Clyde built ferry Nili, up to his retirement as Chairman in 1990. 

Carnival had a very precarious beginning. By 1990 however, Carnival Corporation owned 12 ships with a capacity for 19,226 cruise passengers. The group was already the largest cruise operator in the world.

Fred(Thumb)


----------

